# Ken Block in full flow, warning may contain rubber and smoke



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Bonkers.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bl**dy Hell!! Cough Cough Splutter Splutter :!:  8O 

I want one!!!!!!!!!! (A stiff drink that is!!!!!)

Brilliant but yes .................... totally bonkers!!  

Regards

Chris


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

.........his car control is amazing, didn't he do the stunt where he drove into an aircraft hanger sideways and out the other door sideways? In this stunt he shredded a set of tyres in 7 minutes 8O 8O he definitely will NOT get the offer of a drive in my TR6 :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

great stuff, i could watch that all evening.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Ray,

Yep an amazing talent, one thing I do like about him is when they interview him on WRC he has a very relaxed attitude to what he does, ie he really enjoy,s it whatever.

Cheers Steve


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Took them weeks to complete the video !! with the amount of times they had to re shoot

IE,, look at the beginning of the clip, as he come out onto the banked track,, r/hand rear get a good smack,, but seconds later, all the damage has gone !!

Shame he has not been so quick on the WRC scene !! but then, you only get one chance at the stage !!!


----------

